# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks >  Any Overlay-Bot?

## fsny0

Hi everyone

is there any kind of Overlay-Hack, which can display things like exact timers like a AoE Countdown for bosses like Poharan?
I used PoeHUD (PoeHUD - Overlay for Path of Exile) before and enjoyed it very much.

Any chance of an experienced Dev looking in to something like this already?

Regards
fsny0

----------


## Vixentrix

You cannot timed Pohwaran as it requires you to kill x3 of each bosses inside the 24 man E.Fleet for her to respawn.

----------


## opel65

I would love to have this to follow for example to cooldown of enemy trinket in arena and also some of my abillities. As a sin I dont see my off-stealth cooldowns when in stealth and vice-versa. Great idea.

----------

